# Desperate and tired of crying



## dyinginside (Jun 17, 2009)

I will not be going into all of the details because most of them are not nessicary.

Ive learned alot about my husband,not all bad,not all good just information that i did not know.I love my husband very much,he is my life and so is my son but lately he seems to be distant,more irritated with me and i feel as if im losing him.

Yes like every human i do have faults and by no means am i saying im perfect because i know i am not at all.I know i grip at little things and demand alot of attention but i dont feel that to be catostrophic enough to feel the way i do.

i feel alone,lost,hurt,and many other things.I take care of my son all day long and im still suppose to take care of EVERYTHING else.I do get over whelemed alot easier then he does and i really wish i had his patience in stuff like that,but i dont

SHOULD I BE PUNISHED FOR THAT?

:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

i certianly dont feel that i should.I also need some advice on how to be less grippy and more relaxed and layed back.I would love advice on how to let things just roll of my back,so to say.

please im desperate to do anything,i dont want to loose my family,my husband,my best friend


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Some details are necessary...kind of have to know what's going on in order to offer advice on what you might be able to do to fix things...

Preacher


----------



## div2wice (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't give specifics without knowing exactly what is going on. But I can say no one is perfect. Marriage is HARD and takes constant work and effort. If one person lets down their guard just a bit and gets lazy it will negatively affect the relationship and its hard to fix that....
I can say that counseling is your best bet. Find a solid and experienced counselor in your area; a marital counselor. One that can show you both how to change your actions (this is possible) and help you learn more about the other person.... how to read what they want and how to make this a more positive relationship.

Good luck,
Pamela
Do It Yourself Divorce | Divorce Forms | File For Divorce


----------

